# Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??



## Sputnik4711 (7. April 2006)

Hallo Boardis,  #h 

könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange Boilies halten, ich habe noch ca 20 Kg in luftdicht verschweisten Beuteln. #c Die Boilies sind schon ca. 2 Monate alt, wie lange kann man die aufbewahren, oder sollte man sie lieber einfrieren damit sie frisch bleiben. Da das mit dem Karpfenangeln ja wohl noch zu früh ist, und ich nicht weiß wie lange die noch Haltbar sind. als alle Beutel sind noch zu !!
Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen, oder Tipps geben


Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Pike79 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

Von welchem Hersteller sind denn die Murmeln?

Normale Readys mit Konservierer halten sich ewig.
Schwankt aber meist so zwischen 6 und 12 Monaten.

Wenn du sie einfrierst sind sie natürlich noch länger haltbar,
aber ich denke das lohnt sich nicht für dich, weil du sie so wie ich es verstanden habe in dieser Saison verbraten willst.

Mfg


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

Hi#h 
also das kommt darauf an ob die Boilies Konservierer enthalten oder ob es sogenannte Freezer-Baits sind.
Die mit Konservierer müssten eigentlich ohne Probleme längere Zeit haltbar bleiben. Zumindest bei korrekter Lagerung, sprich dunkel und trocken.
Wie lange genau kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Das hängt vom Konservierer und dessen Konzentration ab.
Aber 6 bis 12 Monate werden es schon sein#c . Würde meine Boilies aber nie so lange liegen lassen. Besser werden sie davon bestimmt nicht .

Die Freezer-Baits enthalten normalerweise keinen Konservierer und man muss sie einfrieren um sie länger zu lagern.
Mach ich mit meinen Homemades auch so, die enthalten auch keinen Konservierer. Weiß nicht wie lange sie halten würden weil ich sie meistens innerhalb 4 Wochen verbraucht habe und dann frische rolle. Aber aufgetaut halten sie max 3-4 Tage dann beginnen sie zu schimmeln und übel riechen tun sie auch.

Was sind es denn genau für Boilies, wenn ich fragen darf?
Denke mal es sind konservierte Readymades. wenn sie 2 Monate alt sind dann halten die schon noch ne Weile, so 6 Monate oder so.
Du weißt aber auch nicht wie lange die schon irgendwo rumgestanden haben bis du sie gekauft hast.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## angler>hagen (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

hää warum man kann es doch schon mal ausprobieren auf karpfen ich gehe warscheinlich in  einer woche los weil es dort 19°  warm werde soll!


----------



## angler2 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

Hallo,

die meisten Fertigboilies sind laut Hersteller mind. 12 Monate haltbar.
Ist auch kein Problem die Boilies länger aufzubewahren - bei guten Boilies
und entsprechender Lagerung (kühl und trocken) sind 2 - 3 Jahre möglich. Die Boilies werden durch die längere Lagerung meistens recht hart und sind, wenn man Sie dipt ein hervorragender Köder am Haar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vulkanus79 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*



			
				angler2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die meisten Fertigboilies sind laut Hersteller mind. 12 Monate haltbar.
> Ist auch kein Problem die Boilies länger aufzubewahren - bei guten Boilies
> ...


 
Ganz meiner Meinung! Habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

Hallo, ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Mein Problem war, ich weiß nicht welche Marke, und ob Konservierungsstoffe drin sind. Hatte mir bei Ebay 3 x 20 Kg ersteigert, und die waren in einer neutralen Tüte bzw Sack eingeschweißt. riechen tun sie gut,und gut sehen sie auch aus, sind schön fest und 20 mm rund. Aber ob sie fängig sind weiß ich leider nicht ! #c 
Das waren einmal Butter-Vanille Boilies, Toffee Vanille Boilies, und einmal irgendwas mit Sushi |kopfkrat  und da ich nicht wußte wie lange die frisch und Haltbar bleiben, da man 60 Kg ja doch nicht gleich verfeuert, da man ja nicht immer auf Karpfen Angeln möchte !!

So ich habe jetzt einen Teil eingefroren, wie ist das den jetzt mit dem auftauen, sind die dann feucht und matschig, oder muß ich die dann erst wieder in die pralle Sonne zum trocknen legen, oder soll ich die kurz in den Backofen schieben !! ?? |kopfkrat  Für Erfahren die Ihr gemacht habt, wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar !!!

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## carp2000 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lange sind Boilies haltbar !!??*

Hallo Sputnik,

normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein, die Knödel aufzutauen und sie dann auch unmittelbar einzusetzen. Die Konsistenz sollte so sein, wei vor dem einfrieren.

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken machen, wenn dem nicht so wäre...

Gruß

Thomas


----------

